# Trunk torsion bars



## Wilmer (Mar 5, 2014)

The trunk torsion bars in my -67 Tempest are long gone and replacements are hard to find. 

Just a thought, has anyone "modified" the trunk lid with shock absorber type lift supports instead? The type used for holding up hoods, trunk lids etc on modern cars? 
If so, how did you do it?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No reason to, as the torsion bars are superior to struts. You can easily get used replacements if you hunt around, like in Hemmings. The install, not so easy. These tend to last forever, but break when you run with a worn out or missing trunk weatherstrip...the constatnt movement of the trunk lid work hardens the rods and they turn brittle and break.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I found a set of repro;s for a 1964-1972 Chevelle offered by Original Parts Group (OPGI) for $67.00. Might it work?


----------



## Wilmer (Mar 5, 2014)

I am still searching for torsion bars so i have not entirely given up. 

PontiacJim, dont remember where i read it but i think Chevy bars are different and will not work. Correct me if i am wrong. 



geeteeohguy said:


> No reason to, as the torsion bars are superior to struts. You can easily get used replacements if you hunt around, like in Hemmings. The install, not so easy. These tend to last forever, but break when you run with a worn out or missing trunk weatherstrip...the constatnt movement of the trunk lid work hardens the rods and they turn brittle and break.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wilmer said:


> I am still searching for torsion bars so i have not entirely given up.
> 
> PontiacJim, dont remember where i read it but i think Chevy bars are different and will not work. Correct me if i am wrong.


Honestly not sure, I just was trying to do a web search for you and they popped up. Did not see anything specific to Pontiac as you were needing. Don't know what the differences are. Sometimes some things can be made to work and did not know if this was an option. Otherwise, it looks like finding a set on Ebay, or a Pontiac used car scrap yard might be your source if you want original.

If you don't have to go original, the liftgate type pistons could be made to work. They come in a variety of lengths and pressures for opening. I would use a pair versus one heavy duty piston. You will have to fabricate mounts and make sure you get the geometry correct. Its an option. If you just want something to hold the trunk open and don't mind lifting it manual, I would think it feasible to fabricate a small neat bracket near the hinge that would allow you to "pin" it in a locked position, or take a walk through your local Home Depot/Lowe's and see what options they have for items to open, or keep open, a door. Sometimes these stores can produce a wealth of fabrication ideas.


----------



## Wilmer (Mar 5, 2014)

Jim, dont recall where i read that the rods are different. Think it was on some Chevy forum where someone tried to fit GTO rods into a Chevelle, something about length. 

Anyway, thanks for your input, will continue search for original rods. 



PontiacJim said:


> Honestly not sure, I just was trying to do a web search for you and they popped up. Did not see anything specific to Pontiac as you were needing. Don't know what the differences are. Sometimes some things can be made to work and did not know if this was an option. Otherwise, it looks like finding a set on Ebay, or a Pontiac used car scrap yard might be your source if you want original.
> 
> If you don't have to go original, the liftgate type pistons could be made to work. They come in a variety of lengths and pressures for opening. I would use a pair versus one heavy duty piston. You will have to fabricate mounts and make sure you get the geometry correct. Its an option. If you just want something to hold the trunk open and don't mind lifting it manual, I would think it feasible to fabricate a small neat bracket near the hinge that would allow you to "pin" it in a locked position, or take a walk through your local Home Depot/Lowe's and see what options they have for items to open, or keep open, a door. Sometimes these stores can produce a wealth of fabrication ideas.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

these will work

1966 Pontiac GTO OEM Trunk Lid Torsion Bars Rods 66


----------



## Wilmer (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks, will check it out. 

You have a beautiful ride, nice to see another Tempest amongst all GTO:s. 



Instg8ter said:


> these will work
> 
> 1966 Pontiac GTO OEM Trunk Lid Torsion Bars Rods 66


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Wilmer, thats why i frequent this forum, lots of great guys on here that make no distinctions and know all Pontiacs are BadAss. My car was sitting in a carport for 35 years with the 326 locked up before i resurrected it. Body was all original, rust free, and 99% intact. Originally had plans to clone it but really fell in love with the trim and tailpanel of the Tempest Custom, and i love sleepers. Have Ram Air Dual Quads going on the 462 shortly so she is really a Goat in sheep's clothing. You'll find that these cars are rare to see as most have been cut up for GTO parts or cloned. I have parked next to 100's of GTO's at shows and cruises over the last few years but only seen maybe a dozen nice Lemans or Tempests in that time. If you check out the Photobucket link at the bottom of my post there are pictures of the resto from start to finish. Did all the work except the short block assembly myself to save money.


----------



## Wilmer (Mar 5, 2014)

You gave me a thought there re cloning. My car is a Tempest 2D hardtop and when i got the car, it had no interior, engine or trans. Non matching no:s so i was thinking a GTO clone. 
Got a -73 400 with auto trans more or less for free so that sits in the car now. The engine had a standard rebuild but to spice it up, i am in the process of putting a manual 4 speed in it. So, as you say, i think i will go for the sleeper look and keep it a Tempest. 

Been working on the car on and off a couple of years (other projects came in the way) but now its nearing completion. 
Still lacking bits and pieces and as i am fairly new into Pontiacs, i will surely shoot questions on you guys.


----------

